# WMAA 04 Camps



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 13, 2004)

*February 21-22, 2004, DC, Virginia Area. WMAA East Coast Winter Camp (DC, Virginia Area).* 
This two day training camp feature Datu Hartman, Dr. Maung Gyi & Guro Chad Dulin. 

*March 5-7, Mid-West WMAA Winter Camp (Chicago Area).* 
This three day training camp feature Datu Hartman, Guro David Converse & Guro Tim Murray. For more information contact David Converse at 815-436-1199

*March 26- April 3 Norrkoping Sweden.* Datu Tim Hartman will be teaching a seminar and camp series on Modern Arnis concepts. For more information contact Ingmar Johansson ingmar.johansson@mbox318.swipnet.se

*April 9-11th, Solrod, Denmark.* 
Datu Hartman will be a guest instructor at the Danish Tae Kwon Do Federation's Easter Camp. For more information e-mail tkd@email.dk 

*April 30-May 2, Buffalo NY. 3rd Annual WMAA World Conference. * 
This three day training camp feature Datu Hartman, Punong Guro Myrlino P. Hufana, Rick Manglinong and Guro Jeff Leader. There will be a grading for Black Belts and a banquet. For more information contact Datu Hartman at 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com 

*Summer 2004, London, Ontario. WMAA Camp Canada. * 
This three day training camp features Datu Hartman and other guest instructors TBA. For more information contact Datu Hartman at 716-675-0899 or wmarnis@wmarnis.com 

*July 16&#8211;17, Albany, NY. * 
Datu Tim Hartman will be a guest instructor at the *JK Kenpo's 1st Annual Filipino Martial Arts Brotherhood Camp.* The other instructors include GM Bong Jornales, Guro Brett Salafia & more TBA. For more information contact Jeff Blay at 518-370-4757 or e-mail jblay1@nycap.rr.com

*October 2 & 3, Philidelphia, PA. 2nd Annual WMAA East Coast Fall Camp. * 
This two day training camp feature Datu Hartman, and TBA. There will be a grading for Brown and Black Belts and a banquet. For more information contact Sal Todaro at 610-543-2624 or SALVI1@aol.com

*October 16 & 17, Detroit, MI. 2nd Annual WMAA East Coast Fall Camp.* 
This two day training camp feature Datu Hartman, and TBA. For more information contact Vince Markowiczat at 248-515-2759


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 17, 2004)

3 Days to go for camp DC!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Feb 19, 2004)

One day to go!


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 19, 2004)

Very Exciting!  artyon:


----------

